# Port R2D2 gingerbread app drawer over to any rom



## shaogden (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi, I would like to know if my DROID 2 R2D2's current app drawer us actually an aol file or what? Please enlighten me.
Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

